

Inside evasi0n, the most elaborate jailbreak to ever hack your iPhone - ValentineC
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/02/05/inside-evasi0n-the-most-elaborate-jailbreak-to-ever-hack-your-iphone/#

======
steeve
Having quite a bit of background in reverse engineering (Win32 mainly), I'm
left speechless by the complexity of the hack.

This is are amazing, especially beating the ASLR part.

------
stephengillie
Aren't jailbreaking methods illegal now?

~~~
guard-of-terra
Why should they if it's entirely your phone bought with entirely your money?

~~~
stephengillie
I think it's because you're violating the copyright they have on the software,
but I'm not sure.

~~~
guard-of-terra
So now I can't use the device I bought however I want?

I state that any law preventing me from using the device I bought however I
want violates human rights and therefore void.

~~~
stephengillie
You're also legally prevented from impaling another human with your
smartphone.

~~~
guard-of-terra
This is where I interact with another human being. However if I'm not
interacting with another human being, this argument doesn't apply. On my own I
can do what I want with it.

